

The Rise of AdBlock Reveals a Serious Problem in the Advertising Ecosystem - w1ntermute
http://www.mondaynote.com/2014/12/08/the-rise-of-adblock-reveals-a-serious-problem-in-the-advertising-ecosystem

======
fiberloptic
Answer: Use the same URL for the ads as you do the content.

Want to link to beap.ads.com? Expect to be blocked noob.

Quit whining and deal with reality.

~~~
mtmail
No need to insult the author.

